# Preview of my new bear design



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

and I would like your input please. Now he is supposed to be a grumpy bear but I don't think its worked, he looks more fed up to me! But this is the first prototype and I'm now working on the second, but as you know none of my bears ever look alike so who know what will turn out  

These bears are bigger than the Huggable Bears, about 10 inches in sitting position and a lot fatter, so really cuddly.

I'm just doing the first test knit, so it will be a couple of days before the pattern is ready. Anyway here he is:


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

He is adorable... Do you sell the finished bears? Or the pattern? I am looking for a bear about this size please and thank you 

Rene


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> He is adorable... Do you sell the finished bears? Or the pattern? I am looking for a bear about this size please and thank you
> 
> Rene


Hi and thanks, yes I do sell finished bears, but I fear shipping would be very expensive from the UK to Canada. The pattern should be ready middle of next week. All my patterns are on Craftsy.com under my screen name, Gypsycream, there is a Huggable bear pattern on there, he sits about 9 inches.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

what about shipping to Canada unstuffed?


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

He is just adorable, what type of yarn did you use?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> what about shipping to Canada unstuffed?


Yep sounds like an option. I'll have to check out prices with my post office on Monday if you like.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

karwal said:


> He is just adorable, what type of yarn did you use?


Thank you  I use eyelash, any eyelash, for his body and this one has soft cotton for contrast bits. The one I'm working on just has chenille for his/her (who can tell at this stage lol!!) contrast bits


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like a winner to me. Not quite grumpy not quite fed up. Love it.


----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

Love him! He looks like he's pouting after mama bear said "No more cookies for you." Your bears are on my project list...I think they're adorable!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Befuddled Bear? Bemused Bear?
Adorable any way you look at it.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

he is sooo cute! and does look a bit off ....not sure it is grumpy either but cute regardless. I like the big feet and hands too...cute bear paws!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> he is sooo cute! and does look a bit off ....not sure it is grumpy either but cute regardless. I like the big feet and hands too...cute bear paws!


Thank you


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm smitten. How much for bear US dollars? Shipping to AZ USA? For International, I hear DHL is good and reasonable. I'd love pattern also, but I don't feel ready to tackle this project yet. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

CUTE!!! Love the eyelash yarn you chose for him. He's just adorable. Very hugable too! =]


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Perhaps some expressive eyebrows would help his grumpiness?


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Or a little "pet lip?"


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I think he just needs lovin. He's so cute.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

To me he looks like he's thinking about something very important.. like should he have salmon for supper or a big salad...hmmmm


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Fabulous Pat as usual !! His expression reminds me of my Son when he was younger and got told off ,kind of sulking .You have done a great job again .You just want to hug him and make him feel better .Alyson x


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i think he looks sad and needs freind to hug him,i can relate


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I relate to this sweet bear. Don't you get frustrated sometimes? He just needs a hug.


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahhhhhh you gone dunnit agin!!! He is gorgeous


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

He only wants a cuddle x


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love him just like he is! He looks like he really needs a hug! I bookmarked your pattern site and will be going crazy for your patterns as soon as I recover from my shawl addiction.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Way entirely too cute! It's hard to make a grumpy bear isn't it? lol


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Whether he is grumpy or fed up, it doesn't matter, I love him, he is adorable


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Sad or grumpy it doesn't really matter he is gorgeous. You are sooooooooooo clever x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all, you really are so kind. I've decided he looks like OH on a really bad day lol! I'm still tweaking the pattern, should be available soon


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

He sure does look fed up, but oh so cute.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

wow what a cutie,i think he just needs a hug.this site is full of very creative people.


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh Wow he is gorgeous! Love your bears - must make a couple for my grandson (due later this year) and son who collects bears. xx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I like him. I will be buying the pattern soon along with the huggable bear. He is so cute. I know the grands with like him along with the grandmother.
PS. Don't change him or offer as an alternate.


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, now you have done it. . . I have been trying so hard not to start a new project but I just have to knit up one of your bears. Any help on how to do a surprised face?


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Disgruntled and a little perplexed which adds to his lovability. Personally, I have always collected bears with unique expressions. Do love this one!


----------



## bobbterrell (Mar 20, 2011)

I love all of your bears, but I must say that I'm not crazy about the big hands.I do , however , like the feet alot , Grumpy? not so much.


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks great! If you really want him to look grumpy, how about adding some eyebrows angled like a "V"? Sort of like an angry bird.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

what a love! you are so very talented!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

He is adorable. Can't wait until the pattern is ready.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sherbearkub said:


> Love him! He looks like he's pouting after mama bear said "No more cookies for you." Your bears are on my project list...I think they're adorable!


Ditto. He is just adorable. Makes you want to hold him 'til he feels better.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I like him.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

I love him, just the way he is! When his pattern is available I'm going to purchase him and your other bear pattern. I'd love to give them a try, but you set the standard VERY HIGH! I don't think he's too grumpy, maybe just a little irritated...like someone ate his berries.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat,you have another winner there he is absolutely gorgeous,mm he looks a little sad have you taken the honey away or stopped him from going out to play.
I cant wait to get another pattern from you i have fallen in love with all that you knit you are a very big hit on my list.Thank-you.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Too ute to be grumpy! Love him


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream, you never cease to amaze us! He is wonderful like the others - so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Awwwww he looks like he needs a hug to cheer him up.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute! Love your bears.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

First of all, I think he is adorable. He looks worried to me and sometimes that just seems comical, so I don't attach a negative feeling to his personality at all. Since you are wanting honest opinions, it seems to me that there is something a little off about his 'hands'; maybe the eyelash yarn should extend further down (towards his 'fingers')? Now remember, you asked for opinions, and I really do think that he is very, very sweet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you have a winner here. This is precious.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

Once again I'm in love ! He is adorable !
Want to see MORE !!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

well done he needs a hug now


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE your bears...I'd love to make one but I'm afraid I'd mess it up as I'm still a novice...Do enjoy seeing your pictures of your work...


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

He is adorable! I think he is looking a little worried, as if wondering if he will be getting something to eat soon.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

He is cute!!!!! Even if he is grumpy, he is still cute. I love him!!!! ;0)


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

So cute and a little down in the dumps. Good look for him as it encourages tons of hugs and snuggles.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, I really like him. He does look a bit grumpy and well fed.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you have a good idea here so cute.hope your sales sore!!!


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

He's great! and yes sad rather then grumpy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

When you have him posed like the first picture, he does look grumpy and he does look fed up, but the 2nd picture, close up, he looks sad. He's adorable!!!


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG!! I love your bears!! Can't wait for the new pattern!! xoxox


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

To me, he looks like he's pouting... which could be considered grumpy. *G* He's adorable and I can't wait for you to get the pattern up!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice,love this bear!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

He's so cute. I think he looks like sad bear. You really do a good job.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

he's adorable!!!! I think sad rather than grumpy...he needs hugs!!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

He's so cute, looks sad


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

He's very cute, and I think he looks sad. Do they sell grumpy eyes?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

OMGosh I love him. I love the big feet part. Gives him alot of chaqracter. Just adorable!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

I Just love it....and a big smile on my face.
What a awesome job...keep going


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

He looks like a Pouty Bear that needs a hug and is sooooooo cute!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

He looks grumpy to me! He is adorable! I may have to get that pattern also.....


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable....so much personality...to cute...he can some and stay with me any time..


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

He is just so hug-able. Hats off to you!


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

i love all your bears...whenever your avatar shows up, i start humming the song "Teddy bears picnic"....so cute.....your very creative and generous with free pattern thanks roseanne


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not much into knitting toys themselves but this one I am going to have to try. Let me know when the pattern is ready. I love it.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

ADORABLE!! I just purchased 2 of your patterns on Craftsy yesterday! Looks Like i will be buying another one soon.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

HE IS A KEEPER IN MY OPINION!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless you all for your lovely comments, its such a thrill to hear them after years of no one taking any notice of my bears.

I'll let you know when the pattern is ready, hopefully in the new week.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Love him! I want the pattern---please!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

he might need to show some teeth to look angry. d


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I think this is the cutest bear I have seen. I love him. I like his big feet and eyes. So sweet and not very crabby. Sorry, I think you missed the mark with Grumpy. Cuddly, maybe...


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh I love him; let us know when his "paperwork" is ready for purchase.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Love him!!!!!!! Just starting my first one today x


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

AH Mom I don't wanna go to bed yet!!!
You'll be sorry if you make me. I won't go to sleep all night.
(remember those threats as they crawled into bed and were asleep before the light was out!!)

Cute as always. You sure have mastered BEAR 101.
Linda


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

He is INeedaHugBear! and don't we all !!!
Adorable just like he is ! 
Or maybe call him Bee-Fuddled (I like NJgardengal's description !)....and by adding a little knitted bee hive that he can't get his big paws into and everyone will know why he sad and "bee-fuddled" 
p.s. I love the big paws!!!


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous, very cuddly


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Gypsycream, your bears are all so adorable! I think he just looks like he is sittin' and chillin' not really sad or grumpy, just relaxed. Hope my input isnt confusing you more. Either way, YOURS are the BEST bears around, hands down!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love him.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

He is very cute...what yarn did you use?


----------



## folksmith (Jan 29, 2011)

Your bears are so sweet. Can't wait to try and make one. They put a smile on my face. Keep them coming!


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

He may be grumpy, but he sure is cute. I really like him. :thumbup:


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I love him. I'll have to look at your patterns


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, he does look more sad than grumpy, but cute and lovable too!


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

He is sooo attractive--love your choice of yarns! Great job!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

He is adorable. But he looks sad to me. He needs a little child to love on him. You are very talented.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

He kind of looks like he is disappointed about something.... Like where did the honey go?? Love LOVE him! I want pattern! Can't wait. He is just right!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

I love all your bears. They are priceless.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I love his big feet and paws and I don't think he looks fed-up. Maybe puzzled or surprized but boy, is he cute. I'd squeeze him to pieces if he was within my reach right now.


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

You can send him to me ASAP! I need a friend to hug and he is adorable! That bear is the best one yet! I'm too sick to knit so he'd be perfect with that face to hug and love and cheer a person up. Your work is amazing. I always look for you on KP.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Haufmoen, sorry to hear you're too sick to knit because that's really sick. Sure hope you're on the mend soon and back to your needles. Stay cozy up there in Maine.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

mysterywriter said:


> Haufmoen, sorry to hear you're too sick to knit because that's really sick. Sure hope you're on the mend soon and back to your needles. Stay cozy up there in Maine.


Me too, I am so sorry, but just not being able to knit would really get me down, so I feel for you # get well soon and put a couple of stitches on the needles. It is my therapy for staying sane...  ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

haugmoen said:


> You can send him to me ASAP! I need a friend to hug and he is adorable! That bear is the best one yet! I'm too sick to knit so he'd be perfect with that face to hug and love and cheer a person up. Your work is amazing. I always look for you on KP.


So sorry you are feeling poorly, if we lived closer I would bring the Grump around for a cuddle. Hope you feel better soon angel xx


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

How sweet. I believe he is sympathetic not angry. When someone shares you hurt and needs a bear hug! I can't wait for the pattern, I will watch for the pattern on your site. Thanks for sharing your talents with us all. Keep it up please. Be Blessed, I am.
Bonnie


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the daughter replying to all of you: Thank you for all your get well wishes. Mom just had a bone marrow transplant to help in the fight to overcome leukemia.She is an avid knitter and designer who misses her knitting on a daily basis.at this time she is too weak to do much.We hold the IPad so she can read PK everyday.thank you again.


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Gypsycream,
I just bought your very cute Huggable Bears pattern and can't wait to make one or ? Thank you for such a great design. Nancy
(nanoo25)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

haugmoen said:


> This is the daughter replying to all of you: Thank you for all your get well wishes. Mom just had a bone marrow transplant to help in the fight to overcome leukemia.She is an avid knitter and designer who misses her knitting on a daily basis.at this time she is too weak to do much.We hold the IPad so she can read PK everyday.thank you again.


Hi, I've just pm'd you angel xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

nanoo25 said:


> Gypsycream,
> I just bought your very cute Huggable Bears pattern and can't wait to make one or ? Thank you for such a great design. Nancy
> (nanoo25)


Thank you Nancy


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

please let me know when the teddy bear patten is out I would love to get it. thanks


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

He's so adorable.


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

He is absolutely precious!!! No way I see grumpy, though!!! I don't think you could make ANYTHING grumpy! Only sweet can come from your work! We are waiting with baited breath!!!!

pat


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

He's darling!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pat-I will be buying this pattern as soon as you have him up on your site-let us know when he arrives there!. Don't change a thing. He's PERFECT!!!!! Just a touch of grumpiness without looking mean. I just love him. Well done!!


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Denise,
I just bought the pattern on Craftsy website.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless you all for your kindness. I'm trying to get on with Mark II but I've got my baby grandson here this afternoon while his mummy and daddy have a well needed break. I've got all day free tomorrow, so hopefully he'll be ready then.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

He's very cute, even tho he may look sad. Love that guy,


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I love it!


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it! I would love to make some...do you share your patterns?


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep SAD...like Eeyore...OH BOTHER!!! Love him!!! GG


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Pat, I love him! he looks a little grumpy to me but not ferocious. I love the chunky chubby feet and paws. I also love the close set eyes, it gives them more character than the set apart eyes I think. 
Wicked Mama


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I just went to you site to double check that I had all.. You inspire me.... Can't wait for grumpy... ;-))


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I can certainly vouch for Gypsycream's "Pocket Bunny" pattern, I'm trying to fulfill 9 orders. My grandson takes him to bed everynight along with his iconic forever "lovey", Clarence the dog.

Bunny isn't quick -- he's in 9 pieces -- but it's worth it because he's so floppy and irresistible.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

nanoo25-Thanks for your reply. I don't think this one is on Pat's Craftsy site yet. Her post said this one is a bit bigger than the huggable bear. I looked but didn't see the grumpy guy yet. I'll keep watching!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Marymargaret I'm so pleased you like the bunny, that makes me so happy to hear.

No you are right Denise, this one isn't available yet but should be early next week, I'm still test knitting the pattern. But I'll let you know when it is.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> and I would like your input please. Now he is supposed to be a grumpy bear but I don't think its worked, he looks more fed up to me! But this is the first prototype and I'm now working on the second, but as you know none of my bears ever look alike so who know what will turn out
> 
> These bears are bigger than the Huggable Bears, about 10 inches in sitting position and a lot fatter, so really cuddly.
> 
> I'm just doing the first test knit, so it will be a couple of days before the pattern is ready. Anyway here he is:


Your bear is just so adorable. I don't think he looks grumpy at all. He is just a cute. Love the yarn!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the look on his/her face.... kind of beckoning for attention, hugs and kisses.... such a real expression.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

He does look more sad than grumpy to me - but a perfect way to help small children with their emotions - I would love to have the pattern! (I have your "regular" bear pattern!)


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love him! Can't wait for your pattern to come out.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I love that bear...He looks grumpy to me...When I'm grumpy I look a little sad too because I don't like being grumpy. Basically I am a happy person & I enjoy that much more than being grumpy! I collect bears, have about 500 of them, mostly Boyd's bears, in plush but I also have many others. I have stopped collecting the larger bears bexcause I am being over run by the cuddly little critters. I love the shaggy yarn, the large feet & the fact that he is going to grow into them someday! Great job!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

So adorable. I love the facial expression.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

YES, YOU ARE VERY TALENTED AND i LOVE THAT LITTLE BEAR!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

OOOPS!! Sr. moment or Brain F**t Sorry. N


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Love it and will be waiting for the pattern.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Adorable, can't wait to add him to the collection


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

He does like sad ha ha but lovely with it


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

He's darling! He looks more dejected or confused than grumpy. Why do you want to make a grumpy bear? He reminds me a little of Disney's Baloo from"The Jungle Book" movie.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE him! I WANT him!


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like he is wondering, "Who got to the honey pot before me!"

Great Bear! Please oh please the pattern please!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## suzanna (Apr 14, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable. You should really be proud of yourself!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Another winner. Your work and designs are terrific. Have knitted one of your bears and in the process of putting him together. He's sitting on my table looking at me and waiting patiently for his finish as he is put together with the knitting needles....your brillant idea. Looking forward to more of your wonderful designs.


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

He is really really cute but I would say he looks sadly confussed!! Like maybe he got left out of the ball game!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice, good job as always!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love him, he is very cute, I would buy one.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Bless you and your Mom, KPers will send prayers your way. D


----------



## june ann (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe he is constipated!!!!! Lol. I think he is just wondering when he is going home with someone to get cuddled. Great work!


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

I love him. I will be buying this one too as soon as its ready. He looks a little sad or pouty. I think He might have to have a bit of an expressive eyebrow to show grumpy, maybe a small line of contrasting eyelash yarn. Let us know when the patterrn is ready, my CC is. I love your bears and bunnies. Thank you for sharing your patterns, I was always so envious when I saw your avatar.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> and I would like your input please. Now he is supposed to be a grumpy bear but I don't think its worked, he looks more fed up to me! But this is the first prototype and I'm now working on the second, but as you know none of my bears ever look alike so who know what will turn out
> 
> These bears are bigger than the Huggable Bears, about 10 inches in sitting position and a lot fatter, so really cuddly.
> 
> I'm just doing the first test knit, so it will be a couple of days before the pattern is ready. Anyway here he is:


This bear is just as adorable as your 'Huggable' and 'Pocket' bears, but with a different look. Seems to me he's saying "What do you mean we're all out of honey?" Just a bit disappointed which, on THIS bear, is totally sweet. Love him!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

Look, Pat. TEN pages of responses! This has to tell you how much we love your work!!! 

pat


----------



## NanaDi (Feb 1, 2012)

Gypscream; as usual your bears, are wonderful. For some unknown reason I cannot get this pattern. The pdf will not transfer. Is there anyway to get it otherwise. This is my first time on this forum,and would love to have this. Thanks so much, just to look at their expressions is wonderful. He is not grumpy but I think a little concerned.Where his next hugs may come from.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I collect bears of all shapes and sizes. He would fit in perfectly with all my 'babies'. LOL Will be keeping an eye out for your pattern.


----------



## akwmwhite (Mar 6, 2012)

He is so adorable!!! Would the addition of two stitches like"\" and "/" around the eyes work? It would look like a frown and if they are made a little thicker he would look like a grump. (I've learned all about the eyebrow thing with our dog.) lol Best of luck. He is one of the best I have seen.

ak


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

nanoo25-Don't worry!! Something we all have!!! Have a good day. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

NanaDi-Computers. Can't live with them, can't live without them. If you can't get the download send me a PM. I'll order 2 patterns and snail mail one to you. Just let me know. Denise


----------



## kathie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

i adore your bears and do love this one, he is so cute, love the look. will have to order when available.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope you post in this thread when the pattern is available so I don't miss it.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Pensive?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hudson-Pensive is good-that's a good description of "the grump's" expression.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

Best bear yet!!!1


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think he is absolutely adorable. I really like the size and the yarn you used. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

NanaDi said:


> Gypscream; as usual your bears, are wonderful. For some unknown reason I cannot get this pattern. The pdf will not transfer. Is there anyway to get it otherwise. This is my first time on this forum,and would love to have this. Thanks so much, just to look at their expressions is wonderful. He is not grumpy but I think a little concerned.Where his next hugs may come from.


If you will enter "free Adobe Reader" and then download the free 9.5, it will work for you. I had to do that.

pat


----------



## sellen (Jan 25, 2011)

I love your bear! You have done such a good job on him!
He is adorable!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

He is adorable.
Dick


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love your bears. Please let us know when a pattern is available for purchase. Thanks for sharing your "buddy's".


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Revan said:


> I love your bears. Please let us know when a pattern is available for purchase. Thanks for sharing your "buddy's".


Thanks, I will let you know when the pattern is ready, hopefully I'll have more time to work on it today.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat,could you knit the new bear that you are working on in the zanzibar range.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Pat,could you knit the new bear that you are working on in the zanzibar range.


Just googled zanzibar wool, and yes I see no reason why it couldn't be knitted in that. You may have to play with the needle sizes. But I would say try and keep the needles as small as possible because you don't want the knitted fabric to stretch too much. In fact I think he would look really good and very unique. I've thought of doing one in Persia wool, but its a b*gger to knit with lol!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I am just trying one little bear in elle sensual, the wool is very soft and shaggy but i am not sure if i should do the biggest teddy in it as the shaggyness of the wool is almost the size of the small teddies limbs,Pat please can you let me know what you think.Thank-you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> I am just trying one little bear in elle sensual, the wool is very soft and shaggy but i am not sure if i should do the biggest teddy in it as the shaggyness of the wool is almost the size of the small teddies limbs,Pat please can you let me know what you think.Thank-you


Oh dear I wouldn't have used such a long eyelashed yarn for the little bear, you do mean the pocket bear don't you angel? Elle Boa would have been better. The Sensual would make a very big Huggable bear because its so dense. I would save it for the Ugly Bear, I think it would look great, but it will be big  so have plenty of filler available. I once did a bear out of that, I've got a photo somewhere and he was a whoppa!!!


----------



## dawnymae (Mar 15, 2012)

aw pat he is so gorgeous, your so clever arnt you. and he does look more fed up than grumpy. hugs xx dawny


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank-you Pat i have taken your advice and i will save it for a rainy day,there are so many wonderful yarns around i get spoilt for choice.


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

what makes him look grumpy? what did you change from the original bear to make him look so? Is it just the face or his body position too? I'm really curious.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

He looks like he NEEDS a hug.....and I WANT TO GIVE HIM ONE! NOW! Just visited your site and I plan to become a bear knitter! Wonderful bears!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> what makes him look grumpy? what did you change from the original bear to make him look so? Is it just the face or his body position too? I'm really curious.


Well he's a lot bigger and fatter for one thing Dlclose, I've used a contrast yarn for parts of his face and body. His feet and hands are huge in comparison to his body size, a bit like he needs to grow into them. Altogether he's a completely different size, weight and shape to the Huggable bear


----------



## slaurance (Feb 14, 2011)

I think he looks like "needs a hug" bear!


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh Pat he is adorable. I am in love already. Can't wait for the pattern.
Nickie


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Estee said:


> I absolutely LOVE your bears...I'd love to make one but I'm afraid I'd mess it up as I'm still a novice...Do enjoy seeing your pictures of your work...


Do not be afraid. Pat's patterns are very well written and easy to follow. You will never know how good you are until you challenge yourself. Plus Pat is very good at helping with any questions or problems. Just follow the pattern step by step. There are no advanced stitches to worry about. Try her huggable bear see how it goes. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all once again for your positive feed back, I'm struggling with his feet at the moment, but think I've solved it, so once I've got dinner cooked, I'll press on  Blimey he's putting up a fight this one is lol!

Estee, lovely Nab is right when she say's that my patterns are easy to follow, I've written them for a novice in mind. Perhaps a more experienced knitter may find that a bit tedious but I wanted to encourage everyone to make a bear to love. 

Message to anyone who has kind bought any of my patterns, if you have any trouble understanding anything at all my email address is at the bottom of every page, please email me and I'll try really hard to explain just what I mean


----------



## NanaDi (Feb 1, 2012)

denisejh: thanks for your offer, but I do believe I have it figured out, if not you shall hear from me again. I haven't knit for long ,but am really enjoying this site. It's a wonderful feeling to be connected to so many talented people. Thanks again Denise.
NanaDi


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Patons has a new yarn called "Moxie" that looks like it would work for the "Bears".


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> and I would like your input please. Now he is supposed to be a grumpy bear but I don't think its worked, he looks more fed up to me! But this is the first prototype and I'm now working on the second, but as you know none of my bears ever look alike so who know what will turn out
> 
> These bears are bigger than the Huggable Bears, about 10 inches in sitting position and a lot fatter, so really cuddly.
> 
> I'm just doing the first test knit, so it will be a couple of days before the pattern is ready. Anyway here he is:


He's gorgeous. Definitely not grumpy, more like he doesn't really know what's going on, but very sweet with it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've not heard of Moxie before so I googled it, it looks just like our Stylecraft Eskimo, which would be perfect. Mind it looked expensive. I wonder if its available in the UK.


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

It's about $6 USD for 100gs.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW not bad, I'll have to see if its available here.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > what makes him look grumpy? what did you change from the original bear to make him look so? Is it just the face or his body position too? I'm really curious.
> ...


Thanks. it all works! Good job!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am drawn to another of your fabulous bears. He reminds me of my husband! I am going to etsy to buy a coupla patterns when I leave here. Donnie


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Seems to be only available in the US. Maybe we should start a petition to have it over here!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I am drawn to another of your fabulous bears. He reminds me of my husband! I am going to etsy to buy a coupla patterns when I leave here. Donnie


Sorry Donnie, I'm not on Etsy


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling. He looks a bit grumpy to me. :lol:


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

another gorgeous bear! He is so cute!!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I LOVE him do you sell them??????


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

You just want to hug him, as he does look a little sad.........but absolutley gorgeous..!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Well Pat, you've excelled yourself! I think you could just about say this has gone 'viral' (think you have to have 1,000,000 hits really LOL!) but either way, people are soooo appreciative of your talent.

Can't wait to meet up with you in June, you are extremely talented. No wonder you can't get the housework done and I know what it's like trying to do anything when there's a baby to look after.

Keep up the good work, it's wonderful.

For those who don't know, Pat is of very generous nature and will help anyone out with these bears. She has been known to send them to people who need a hug. She's amazing!

Leanna x


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I know that expression! It's the same one my kids had when they were on Time Out.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a 2 year old that did not get his way and is in time out!
I just purchased your Hugable bear pattern and am looking forward to trying that out once I finish other projects. Both grandchildren would like one and they are 10 and 12!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for purchasing the Huggable Bear pattern, really so kind of you.

I'm at last in the final throws of putting this pattern together, just sewing up the second bear now, he's putting up a good fight lol! and then I'll amend the pattern of all errors and alterations I picked up, fingers crossed it should be available tomorrow.

Thank you everyone for your really lovely comments and name suggestions. Using a combination of all your suggestions I've come up with a name


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Oh Goody Goody!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

nanoo25 said:


> Oh Goody Goody!!!!!


He's putting up a fight Nanoo

:-(


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

What a naughty bloke!!! Hang in there Gypsy. And when I get him, I'll have to put him in line! :thumbup:


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

your bear is adorable!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

He is just adorable!! I think he is looking like he is pondering an answer to a question. Beautiful work


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you dear friends. Well I've done #2 but there were a couple of things I wasn't happy about, too complicated and fussy, on his foot and his paw. 

So I've rewritten the pattern and I'm just doing a quick knit job on one leg and one arm to make sure it looks a lot better and then its all systems go, if #2 son will do the business for me. We had a falling out yesterday and I don't think he's talking to me just now  I'll just have to smile really sweetly at him


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Buy him some candy too. The pattern MUST go up on the web!!!!!


----------



## sallyh (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Gypsycream

I am new to the forum, found your bears by accident, and love them. 

I have lots of elle sensual wool that I would like to knit bears out of but have yet to find a pattern, would any of your patterns work with this wool do you know ?

Elle did make a teddy bear pattern, but as elle are no longer I am unable to find a copy of the pattern anywhere so have been looking for an alternative. 

Any advise would be much appreciated. 
Thanks
Sally )


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sallyh said:


> Hi Gypsycream
> 
> I am new to the forum, found your bears by accident, and love them.
> 
> ...


Whoa lucky you having some Elle Sensual. I would say it would be ideal for this bear or the Huggable bear, but you may have to go up a needle size because if memory serves me right its quite a bulky yarn isn't it?

This pattern is going to be available tomorrow on the Craftsy site, its all ready to go, but I'm too tired tonight to launch it. I'll put a note out when its ready tomorrow if you'd rather wait for it


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I wanted to know if this is knitted with double pointed needles.


----------



## sallyh (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Pat

Thank you for your quick reply. I have loads of sensual as I love the feel of it and have collected it over the years, and still keep a look out for it on e-bay as well as it does come up every now and then 

They recommend 4 - 5 mm needles for it. I will wait for your new pattern and will then probably purchase one of each and try them both to see how I get on. I love the hoodie that you made for the huggable bear as well. 

Can't wait to get one started  

Thanks again.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

No dpns just straight forward straight needles. Lovely pattern, am on my 3rd one and eagerly awaiting the next pattern.


----------



## Musicmaker52 (Dec 23, 2011)

Perhaps you can change the mouth? play with the way the lines go and how about some eyebrows. That could also make it look grumpy. Love it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> I wanted to know if this is knitted with double pointed needles.


I've designed it to be knitted on two straight needles, sorry.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

that is what I was hoping for so don't be sorry on my account. I will be buying one. I just love that little bear.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> that is what I was hoping for so don't be sorry on my account. I will be buying one. I just love that little bear.


Oh that's great, I just can't get my head around using 4 needles or a circular one, tried, just can't do it  The pattern will be on Craftsy sometime today, promise


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

The teddy is here i have just bought him i am so excited.
Thank-you Pat he is adorable.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> The teddy is here i have just bought him i am so excited.
> Thank-you Pat he is adorable.


You are quick off the mark Amudaus, thank you, you are my first customer


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I got it too .I have to finish a bunny first though before I can start this big fella .I prefer this name " Need A Hug Bear " rather than ugly bear .Alyson x
P.S I have a growler on the way from a lovely lady on here,It will go in his tummy ,then when he is tilted he will growl !!!!


----------



## sandra gohn (Mar 5, 2012)

Great job. Can hardly wait for the pattern link.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat i was quick of the mark,i have been in and out of that site so often looking to see when he would arrive that i screamed when i saw him.Thank-you for all your lovely patterns.Best wishes Maureen.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sandra gohn said:


> Great job. Can hardly wait for the pattern link.


The link is at the bottom under my name


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Alyson thank you angel. I think a growler is a great idea, this manie looks like he could growl doesn't he lol!

Maureen, thank you again, I hope you enjoy making him


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I also got it, think a growler would be a great idea.


----------



## sallyh (Apr 4, 2012)

I have just bought mine also, can't wait to get started using the Elle Sensual wool )

Thank you Pat
xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sallyh said:


> I have just bought mine also, can't wait to get started using the Elle Sensual wool )
> 
> Thank you Pat
> xx


So green for your sensual wool 
:mrgreen:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I got to try to make one of these... Say you sell the patterns on your site?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Oh I got to try to make one of these... Say you sell the patterns on your site?


If you look at the bottom of this message you will see a link to the Craftsy site


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

All ready done that bought it down loaded it and printed it. Going to go buy yarn tomorrow for it. Can't wait to get started. Hey very smart ideal to put a link there. I hope everyone fines it. Your site is cool. Pattern are at a good price. I never knitted toy before, but since I joined Knitting Paradise I've done a lot more knit then I ever have. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless, I'm not allowed to put a direct link in a post on here. The Craftsy site is amazing isn't it? They let independent designer upload their patterns for free. Not many site do that. I hope you enjoy your bear


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Got my pattern today. Can't wait to get started. I have a couple other things going first, but soon I will have time.
Thanks Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for buying it Nab. I'll have to design a jumper, sorry, sweater for him/her. I'll do that next and put it on Craftsy as a freebie/thank you. I've put the Huggable hooded jacket on there as a free down load for anyone who hasn't got it yet


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for buying it Nab. I'll have to design a jumper, sorry, sweater for him/her. I'll do that next and put it on Craftsy as a freebie/thank you. I've put the Huggable hooded jacket on there as a free down load for anyone who hasn't got it yet


Thank you so much for the hoody! Can' wait for sweater too! I have all your patterns and absolutely LOVE EACH ONE!!!!! Once again thank you and God bless


----------



## sallyh (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Pat,

Will the hoodie fit the "Needs A Hug" Bear ?

I am halfway up the body of my bear already and the Sensual Wool is so nice, I can't wait to see it finished now 

Thank you for the pattern
x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

No sorry it will be too small. But I'll be working on something for Need a Hug Bear over the weekend.

Really can't wait to see you bear, its going to be amazing in that wool.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it and would love the pattern when it is done. could you please email me where I can purchase [email protected]


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you
I just purchased the pattern. I have the hoodie, but noticed in a response that it won't fit the Need A Hug Bear. i will look for the new hoodie. I have the yarn, but need to finish a few WIP's first before I start anything new. I am anxious to start and then make him a sweater.
Thanks for the pattern.
Judy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you
> I just purchased the pattern. I have the hoodie, but noticed in a response that it won't fit the Need A Hug Bear. i will look for the new hoodie. I have the yarn, but need to finish a few WIP's first before I start anything new. I am anxious to start and then make him a sweater.
> Thanks for the pattern.
> Judy


The Need a Hug Bear now has his own Cricket Sweater, its on Craftsy and its a free download, same as the hooded jacket


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

He is adorable! I want one!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Now, that first pic of Mr. Bear does remind me of an old grouch! Especially the way he has his arms folded. Yep, he's a grumpy grouch, alright!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Now, that first pic of Mr. Bear does remind me of an old grouch! Especially the way he has his arms folded. Yep, he's a grumpy grouch, alright!


lol! I was trying to make him grumpy, don't think I quite managed it


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Would love to make one.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooh! I really love him. I have trouble getting the yarns you use here in the US. I've had to order Sirdar snowflake from Canada, because i couldn't find a consistent supplier here. The eyelash you use is hard to find, too. Can you recommend a UK supplier for these yarns?


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you tried Demores or Ebay ?


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I have checked out Demores they have Snowflake Chunky on offer .Don't know what the shipping would be though .Alyson x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

maxjones said:


> Ooh! I really love him. I have trouble getting the yarns you use here in the US. I've had to order Sirdar snowflake from Canada, because i couldn't find a consistent supplier here. The eyelash you use is hard to find, too. Can you recommend a UK supplier for these yarns?


.
A snowflake equivalent is Red Heart Moon & Stars I think. I'm sure Red Heart also do a fun fur type yarn too. You don't need to use the exact yarn that I've used any double knit, chenille, fun fur, eyelash etc is fine.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for helping. I have looked at both. I've bookmarked Demores. Ebay is very unpredictable, but occasionally they have the right colors. I guess i have to pay the shipping. I didn't try the Canadian site for the eyelash yarn. I'll check that one.


----------



## mcoar (Apr 27, 2012)

He needs eyebrows to make him grumpy, just my first thought when I saw him and wondered what would make him look grumpy. Not sure eyebrows are possible on a bear, but if anyone can do it, you can!


----------



## sallyh (Apr 4, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> No sorry it will be too small. But I'll be working on something for Need a Hug Bear over the weekend.
> 
> Really can't wait to see you bear, its going to be amazing in that wool.


Just finished my first bear in Elle Sensual, I am really pleased with how it turned out, although it was a bit of a nightmare to sew up because Elle Sensual wool is very silky 

On the other hand he is very silky and all you want to do is cuddle him :lol:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

He is awesome!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh bless Sally, he really is adorable isn't he? He looks so soft and cuddly. Well done on an amazing bear, he's wonderful.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sensational Bear!! Well done on your first attempt! :thumbup:


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

He is gorgeous. He looks like he is pouting.


----------

